# Ultimate FE Study Plan?



## Socalsupraman

So, I have taken the very first step - by registering onto this website, which means that I am serious about the EIT/FE Exam. 

Anyway, I have been out of school for a while, and I am gearing up for taking the EIT/FE exam for the first time. I did not take it during my Sr. Yr in college, and I don't regret a single bit. I guess everybody had their own problems during their college yrs...

So, I got all the books, including the Reference Manual, FE Review Manuel + tons of PPI Question Bank Books. All I need is a good study plan. I have zero time pressure, I am taking it for my own personal development.

The Ref Manual is saying something like 4 - 5 months of solid "weekend preps". Do you guys have any other good suggestions? Feel free to let me know. Of course I wanna get down with a solid plan, follow it and see it through &amp; be done with the exam in 1 shot.

Considering I have been out of school for quite sometime, I would start from the basic...

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ansul

Socalsupraman said:


> So, I have taken the very first step - by registering onto this website, which means that I am serious about the EIT/FE Exam.
> Anyway, I have been out of school for a while, and I am gearing up for taking the EIT/FE exam for the first time. I did not take it during my Sr. Yr in college, and I don't regret a single bit. I guess everybody had their own problems during their college yrs...
> 
> So, I got all the books, including the Reference Manual, FE Review Manuel + tons of PPI Question Bank Books. All I need is a good study plan. I have zero time pressure, I am taking it for my own personal development.
> 
> The Ref Manual is saying something like 4 - 5 months of solid "weekend preps". Do you guys have any other good suggestions? Feel free to let me know. Of course I wanna get down with a solid plan, follow it and see it through &amp; be done with the exam in 1 shot.
> 
> Considering I have been out of school for quite sometime, I would start from the basic...
> 
> Thank you in advance.




FE review manual is the best

plan for 2.5 to 3 months at least

study at least 3 hrs/ day if you out from college for some time

finish all course before 10-15 days

take full length test

revise at least once

-Ansul, EIT, CMfgT


----------



## phatdr10

Socalsupraman said:


> So, I have taken the very first step - by registering onto this website, which means that I am serious about the EIT/FE Exam.
> Anyway, I have been out of school for a while, and I am gearing up for taking the EIT/FE exam for the first time. I did not take it during my Sr. Yr in college, and I don't regret a single bit. I guess everybody had their own problems during their college yrs...
> 
> So, I got all the books, including the Reference Manual, FE Review Manuel + tons of PPI Question Bank Books. All I need is a good study plan. I have zero time pressure, I am taking it for my own personal development.
> 
> The Ref Manual is saying something like 4 - 5 months of solid "weekend preps". Do you guys have any other good suggestions? Feel free to let me know. Of course I wanna get down with a solid plan, follow it and see it through &amp; be done with the exam in 1 shot.
> 
> Considering I have been out of school for quite sometime, I would start from the basic...
> 
> Thank you in advance.



My Suggestion is to work first on Math (Be good at it) . Then work on your strength (subjects that your good at).

In my case, I have skipped three subjects that I'm not good but made sure I'll knock-out many (if not all) problems on my strength subjects.

I'm civil (in college) and not that familiar with thermo,heat transfer,circuit (just basic only).

It worked for me especially in the morning portion.

But if you have time, it's still best if you could review all thoroughly. But I still think, you could pass it by working on your strength alone.

I did'nt have the time when I took my FE since it's busy at work ( I have approx. 1 month of prep, 6 yrs out of school).

But my prep is more (or almost all) on problem solving.

Also, make sure you know/familiar with the ncees ref handbook very well. You could knock out some probs with that alone.

Familiarize on matls too.


----------



## sac_engineer

phatdr10 said:


> Socalsupraman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I have taken the very first step - by registering onto this website, which means that I am serious about the EIT/FE Exam.
> Anyway, I have been out of school for a while, and I am gearing up for taking the EIT/FE exam for the first time. I did not take it during my Sr. Yr in college, and I don't regret a single bit. I guess everybody had their own problems during their college yrs...
> 
> So, I got all the books, including the Reference Manual, FE Review Manuel + tons of PPI Question Bank Books. All I need is a good study plan. I have zero time pressure, I am taking it for my own personal development.
> 
> The Ref Manual is saying something like 4 - 5 months of solid "weekend preps". Do you guys have any other good suggestions? Feel free to let me know. Of course I wanna get down with a solid plan, follow it and see it through &amp; be done with the exam in 1 shot.
> 
> Considering I have been out of school for quite sometime, I would start from the basic...
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Suggestion is to work first on Math (Be good at it) . Then work on your strength (subjects that your good at).
> 
> In my case, I have skipped three subjects that I'm not good but made sure I'll knock-out many (if not all) problems on my strength subjects.
> 
> I'm civil (in college) and not that familiar with thermo,heat transfer,circuit (just basic only).
> 
> It worked for me especially in the morning portion.
> 
> But if you have time, it's still best if you could review all thoroughly. But I still think, you could pass it by working on your strength alone.
> 
> I did'nt have the time when I took my FE since it's busy at work ( I have approx. 1 month of prep, 6 yrs out of school).
> 
> But my prep is more (or almost all) on problem solving.
> 
> Also, make sure you know/familiar with the ncees ref handbook very well. You could knock out some probs with that alone.
> 
> Familiarize on matls too.
Click to expand...

I agree with focusing on the math problems before anything else. However, there is less than 2 months left until the exam, so you should have gone through calculus and algebra by now.

I, too, did the EIT many years after graduation and it was a struggle learning 1st and 2nd year material. The less you understand the material, the more you need to study.

Good luck!


----------



## Phalanx

> My Suggestion is to work first on Math (Be good at it) . Then work on your strength (subjects that your good at). In my case, I have skipped three subjects that I'm not good but made sure I'll knock-out many (if not all) problems on my strength subjects.
> 
> I'm civil (in college) and not that familiar with thermo,heat transfer,circuit (just basic only).


phatdr10 is correct. Study subjects upon which you can improve your knowledge and skill level. Skip the subjects which you have to spend a lot of time studying just to get one or two questions correct. Personally, I skipped electrical fundamentals when I was studying. I didn't understand the material when I took the course, and I sure as hell wasn't going to learn it for the FE. Lastly, when you are working through practice problems, try to use only the FE equation book. That way you are familiar with how the book is organized and know where to look for a specific equation. It's ok to use a textbook as guide, but don't use it as a crutch.

As for test-taking strategy, there are way too many to list, but here is my :2cents: . On my first pass through the exam, I skipped any question which I didn't know how to do right away. (~25% in the morning, ~15% in the afternoon) If I suddenly realized how to do a problem, I went back to the problem, and solved it before I forgot the solution. With just under 2 hours remaining, I went through the questions a second time. I spent time thumbing through the equation booklet trying to figure out which equations were the correct ones to use. If I couldn't figure it out or didn't want to, I answered "B" and moved on. (~5% or so)

Keep in mind that all of the questions are easy. There are too many questions and not enough time to go in depth into any subject. If you read a few questions and are totally lost, just move on and don't worry about it. Some questions will take 30 seconds and other 5 minutes or more.


----------

